# Seed Development - How Long



## Vegs (Dec 1, 2007)

During my first hydro grow I wanted to hopefully get some seed from some of these 5 ladies I currently have. It's an unknown strain so I am at a disadvantage in knowing how long they will grow till peak maturity. 

My 5 ladies and one male are at day 46, which 15 of those days are flowering days. I was curious to know what the average time is takes to mature seed from pollination? My male hasn't "popped yet, but I'm sure he will any day now. Again, this is my first grow so I'm trying to work out the kinks with this average seed before I fire up the quality seed. I know time will vary per strain, but an average is all I'm looking for.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Hick (Dec 1, 2007)

It takes a "minimum" of 4 weeks for seeds to reach maturation..IMHO


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 1, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> It takes a "minimum" of 4 weeks for seeds to reach maturation..IMHO



what he said..by the way what is IMHO? this confuses JJ


----------



## choking_victim (Dec 1, 2007)

with my experience thus far,
with hydro it will go a bit faster,  but it depends on what lighting you're using also. if you're using cfl's it will be slower, and HID will be a bit faster. Any drastic weather changing or nutrient problem you may have will also slow them down, but as hick said it should take around a month. If I grow from seed, I like to grow it out a bit, I did 3 weeks of cfl to get the roots gowing strong, then used HID for 3 weeks, and now they're 3 weeks into flowering and will reach just to the ceiling when they're completely finished, I have 6 feet to spare after the 2 ft. for the tray and rez.
 but good luck man, start a journal, and let us see their 4 month lives!.. makes me excited.:clap:


----------



## Vegs (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys! I was going to do a grow journal, but was going to wait to grow out this higher quality seed.



> what is IMHO?


 
In My Honest Opinion



> I grow from seed, I like to grow it out a bit, I did 3 weeks of cfl to get the roots gowing strong, then used HID for 3 weeks, and now they're 3 weeks into flowering and will reach just to the ceiling when they're completely finished, I have 6 feet to spare after the 2 ft. for the tray and rez.


 
I veg'd for 4.5 weeks on an 400W HPS full spectrum on 20/4 till going to 12/12. Unfortunately for me, I only have less then 4 feet to begin with. Once I put my rez and tray in place I loose a foot. Total, I have about 3 feet to grow in. I started to do LST but not till a week after going into flowering. Next time I'll start LST from week 1. 

Here's my grow set-up. Working out all the operation kinks before using a higher quality seed.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18901


----------

